# Finally got my first scroll saw



## darloray (17 Jun 2017)

After a while of deciding what to do and what to get, I went up to Axminster today to pick up an Axminster. Trade series AWFS18. 
Got it out the box and just reading through things to get it all set up. 
Got a lot of extra blades while I was in there. 

Can't wait to get started now


----------



## Claymore (17 Jun 2017)

......


----------



## darloray (17 Jun 2017)

hi, thanks brian, for your help to. I got a few packs of extra blades to so got enough to keep me going for a while.
have a great holiday and chat soon

take care
ray


----------



## donwatson (17 Jun 2017)

Well done Ray. Looks a fine piece of machinery.

take care
Don W


----------



## bodgerbaz (18 Jun 2017)

Well done Ray. I hope you get to spend many happy hours at your new scroll saw.

Barry


----------



## linkshouse (18 Jun 2017)

Oh no! You're on the slippery path to addiction now.

Happy scroll sawing.

Look forward to seeing your work on here.

Regards

Phill


----------



## darloray (18 Jun 2017)

thanks everyone, had a little play today but been getting used to changing blades etc, ill get a routine going on a faster way to do it.
been watching a few more videos on certain aspects.to get my head round things.

not much this afternoon though as ive been making the most of this 32 degree heat so been out most the day.


----------



## Claymore (18 Jun 2017)

......


----------



## AES (19 Jun 2017)

Ray, if Claymore (Brian) says it's Ok, then it definitely is OK. Enjoy it, well done.

AES


----------



## Toolbox1939 (20 Jun 2017)

I also have got my first scroll saw at 77yrs young I hope I'm not to old to fulfill this new hobby. At the moment l am finding it difficult in finding suitable wood it's worth mentioning that l am from the old school feet and inches .l look forward to pickup any tips and advice from members. (homer)


----------



## Claymore (20 Jun 2017)

......


----------



## Toolbox1939 (20 Jun 2017)

Thank you Brian , as you say a visit to the charity shops would be my best choice. The wife has started to hide bits of furniture as l have seconded 3 chopping boards and 1 bread bin.
Regards Peter


----------



## darloray (20 Jun 2017)

welcome peter
you will love it on here, everyone is so helpful and friendly. I just hope one day I can pay it forward to.


----------



## AES (21 Jun 2017)

Also a welcome from me too Peter. It may interest you to hear that I'm only 5 years younger than you are and although I did have a very basic scroll saw for "general" use for some years, it was only when I got on here that I started "serious" scrolling. That was prompted to a very large extent by the very helpful and friendly support offered by everyone on here - to the extent that I even bought a "proper" scroll saw just over 2 years ago. Basically if you can find your way into the workshop without falling over, and having arrived, if you can see what you're doing (more or less) you'll do fine.  And a warning - scrolling IS addictive.

"Enjoy" (as they say).

AES


----------



## Toolbox1939 (21 Jun 2017)

Thank you all ,it's very reassuring to have members support and advice. Looking forward to enjoying my scrolling.
Peter


----------



## rob39 (22 Jun 2017)

Great little saw mate, been using one for years before losing it in a fire. Only issue I had was with the blade clamps axminster-awfs18-quick-blade-changing-lever-t82339.html
Easy fix
Enjoy


----------



## Claymore (22 Jun 2017)

...........


----------



## darloray (23 Jun 2017)

looking to have my first go on some text, I found this site to create various text in different fonts.
http://online.rapidresizer.com/make-name-patterns.php


also ordered a hegner quick clamp. mays well make life easier from the start.


----------



## darloray (28 Jun 2017)

the hegner quick clamp arrived today so gonna get that in later. been practising by scrolling my daughters name on some ply. was happy with it for a first timer, it put a smile on my face. lol.
no pics yet though 
I got used to turning quickly etc but straight lines wandered a couple of times, found doing the pierce work ,on it fiddly so the clamp should help a lot.
never broke any blades yet but I know I will at some point


----------

